# 1937 Elgin Oriole



## Big Moe (Jun 18, 2022)

Finally managed to snag a 37 Oriole. I've wanted one since the first time I saw one. 😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁. It's rough, but I'm ok with that for the price. Pondering dark blue or cream for the repaint. What do y'all think?


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 18, 2022)

maybe just a bath and service
congrats and enjoy


----------



## Big Moe (Jun 30, 2022)

Finally started making some progress on the Oriole. Got most of the bolts broken loose and a few just broken. Discovered that they only came in black or red. So I'm now pondering dark blue or maroon for color.


----------



## catfish (Jul 1, 2022)

Great frame. These are great riders.


----------



## tacochris (Jul 1, 2022)

Big Moe said:


> Finally started making some progress on the Oriole. Got most of the bolts broken loose and a few just broken. Discovered that they only came in black or red. So I'm now pondering dark blue or maroon for color.
> 
> View attachment 1655017



Very classy frame design on those too.  Every one I ever see, including the one I used to own was that dark maroon with white pinstripes so it would be cool to see a black or dark blue one to change things up.  Dark color might even highlight the crazy curves of the frame!


----------



## Big Moe (Jul 1, 2022)

I'm not a big fan of black bikes. I have been leaning towards dark blue. Not a crazy sparkling blue  but a straight glossy dark blue.


----------



## Mercian (Jul 1, 2022)

Hi @Big Moe

Probably March or April 1937, does it have D3, or D4 stamped above the serial number?

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Big Moe (Jul 1, 2022)

Not sure. Have to go look at it.


----------



## moonbasejoe (Jul 1, 2022)

i have one of those, it's my favorite bike.


----------



## sccruiser (Jul 2, 2022)

I say Dark blue with cream pinstripes 😎


----------



## 1936PEDALER (Jul 3, 2022)

My favorite rider


----------



## Big Moe (Jul 14, 2022)

Well, made a little more progress on the Oriole. And the fork is fragged. Bent and  stripped. Luckily I have options for replacement. Maybe not stock replacement, but still functional. Meh, I wasn't really going to be too worried about stock correctness.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 14, 2022)

Big Moe said:


> Well, made a little more progress on the Oriole. And the fork is fragged. Bent and  stripped. Luckily I have options for replacement. Maybe not stock replacement, but still functional. Meh, I wasn't really going to be too worried about stock correctness.
> 
> View attachment 1662534
> 
> ...



This is a job for @Krakatoa


----------



## Big Moe (Jul 16, 2022)

Picked up a couple parts for the project. Cross brace bars and pointy black grips.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 17, 2022)

1936PEDALER said:


> My favorite rider
> 
> View attachment 1656050



Hey that's my old bike!  And one of my first old bike purchases. This was my first CABE post.  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/any-chance-the-paint-on-my-new-elgin-oriole-is-orginal.20128/


----------



## Big Moe (Jul 24, 2022)

Making a little progress on the Oriole. Started stripping the paint off. Combo of aerosol stripper and wire wheel on drill. Still going to be dark blue and chrome. Gotta save up money for Bob u restored saddle. Distressed red leather. Can't wait to see it back together and rideable. Going to use my favorite upgrade of the sealed bearing bottom bracket conversion. I'll keep y'all updated on progress.


----------



## tacochris (Jul 24, 2022)

Had a similar situations with more than a few forks and i located a junk fork, cut off around 3-4” of the neck, cut off the corresponding length on my fork and welded it to the fork i needed to fix.  Three bikes ive done that with are all seeing regular road use with new owners.


----------



## Big Moe (Jul 25, 2022)

Might have to have that done to mine. I'll just use a replacement until I get the og back


----------



## Big Moe (Jul 25, 2022)

Mercian said:


> Hi @Big Moe
> 
> Probably March or April 1937, does it have D3, or D4 stamped above the serial number?
> 
> ...



Finally found the numbers. Apparently April. Yay, I was born in April.


----------



## Mercian (Jul 25, 2022)

Hi @Big Moe 

Thanks for that. (-:

Quite right, D4 is April 1937.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## ozzie (Aug 8, 2022)

Awesome frame. This is a cool dark blue. Ford engine dark blue. I sprayed this one using quality rattle cans.


----------



## Big Moe (Aug 8, 2022)

Little darker than I was thinking. Going with a navy blue. Update, still need to figure out a solution to the fork problem. Get the replacement, strip it, paint it, along with the frame. Still need a chrome wheelset, and several other parts.


----------



## Big Moe (Aug 10, 2022)

Well, I'm back to the Oriole. Have functional replacement fork. Just need to strip paint and rust off everything. Thinking about evaporust. What is the process with it? And what's the process for cleaning it off so it doesn't mess up the paint to follow? Kinda half way pondering media blast and powder coat. I just have issues with doing that to a prewar frame. Even though it would look a lot better than if I painted it. What do y'all think?


----------



## Big Moe (Aug 24, 2022)

Trying something different with the Oriole. What do y'all think? And yes,those are 29er wheels on it.


----------

